# 2011 North Coast H.O. wrap up



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Here's a wrap up of the 2011 North Coast H.O. season Hope that the scans can be read! 
1st a list of the season's winners
2nd the final series points
3rd the final track points
When I click on the thumb nail shots they pop up larger with a + option on the pointer to make them bigger.
Hope that works


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks good guys!! Hope next year sees a continued turnout with some new recruits. Also what chassis in the LL classes?


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

neorules said:


> Looks good guys!! Hope next year sees a continued turnout with some new recruits. Also what chassis in the LL classes?


The LifeLike Indy cars just fit the M chassis. The sprint cars we allow any of the LifeLike chassis. We also cut down the bodies by lowering the center section between the side pods. Looks a whole lot better & handles a whole lot better. ALSO the sprint cars run a "spec tire" .500 drag tire. The larger tire gets the magnets up away from the track & we cut the power to around 10 volts. Lot more enjoyable & works better on some of the shorter ovals. (I'll look around for a picture or two to post) The stock car class has had some various specs. For a while we ran specific events with the narrow bodies on the M and the wide or COT on the T. Also a few races (and the 2012 season) with any chassis & any stock car body. It's been twelve months a year now for 31 years! Keepin' it simple & having fun.


----------

